# Michigan fruit trees



## Anvilandhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

Any Michigan residents grow fruit trees? I have some questions about cherry tree pruning, tree pairing, and opinions on what to grow.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

If no one here can help you, you can call your Extension Office. They should have lots of info.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Anvilandhammer said:


> Any Michigan residents grow fruit trees? I have some questions about cherry tree pruning, tree pairing, and opinions on what to grow.


I wouldn't suggest this lol. My husband couldn't reach these even with a ladder. Sooooo he pruned the tree, brought it in the house and my daughter sat there and picked the cherries. Last year was so bad for fruit here in MI we don't know what will happen to the tree for future bearing.


----------

